# Camera between 10-15k



## ranit98 (Mar 15, 2012)

Can anyone please suggest me a good digital camera between 10-15k(wont be a problem if range increases by one or two thousands). 
I have personally viewed a few cameras like Sony dsc Hx9v, nikon s8200and nikon L120 etc. but is not able to decide anything. 
My requirements are high resolution camera,hd video recording, 3d photo, 

P.S.- I dont know much about the features in cameras, so please help me by suggesting a overall very good rated camera worth the price range.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 16, 2012)

I am not able to understand your requirements.
Let me make it easy for you to decide.Please consider the following points:
First decide that you want a camera with a manual controls or with normal automatic controls(Manual controls if you want to learn photography).
You want a small point and shoot camera which can fit in your pockets or want a big camera which you have to carry in a separate bag.
Apart from the above points please tell us basically for what purpose you will be using the cam,I mean what you will be clicking.
So that we can suggest in a better way.
And L810 is not available now here.
And also its better to pick S9100 over S8200.
And more suggestions will be given to you after you reply back considering the points I have mentioned above.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2012)

As aroraanant said above u should make some points clear
like-
size of cam?
manual control?
zoom range?
3d panoroma is only present in sony cams
almost all good cams have full HD recording


----------

